# Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Alpha



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 15, 2010)

I have been testing Ubuntu 10.04 while it is in Alpha stage and I must say it has some nifty new features. On such feature is a program called Gwibber. Gwibber combined with Empathy both support Facebook Integration. With Empathy you can chat with your facebook pals by adding your facebook account to it. With Gwibber you can add facebook and twitter among other social networks. Gwibber is like a twitter client on crack. 

Another nifty new feature is the new file sharing setup. With the Gnome Easy User Share, it is ridiculously easy to set up Windows 7 compatible sharing. You simply select whether or not you want anonymous access and if other network users can make changes. You then set the name and that is it. The interface is slightly different as well. Even on this older machine, it still boots in sub 10 sec times


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 15, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I have been testing Ubuntu 10.04 while it is in Alpha stage and I must say it has some nifty new features. On such feature is a program called Gwibber. Gwibber combined with Empathy both support Facebook Integration. With Empathy you can chat with your facebook pals by adding your facebook account to it. With Gwibber you can add facebook and twitter among other social networks. Gwibber is like a twitter client on crack.
> 
> Another nifty new feature is the new file sharing setup. With the Gnome Easy User Share, it is ridiculously easy to set up Windows 7 compatible sharing. You simply select whether or not you want anonymous access and if other network users can make changes. You then set the name and that is it. The interface is slightly different as well. Even on this older machine, it still boots in sub 10 sec times



They have even included TeamSpeak in the repositories

As well as the ability to file share easily via bluetooth.
Bringing your contacts together in the address book
Adding the IM accounts to Empathy
Adding Social networks to Gwibber
Allow viewing albums from social networks in a photo manager
Enable scrobbling on Last.fm
Set the weather corresponding to the location. 


Ubuntu, version 10.04, “Lucid Lynx” is set for April 29, 2010


 With this release, the Nouveau  project will be the standard NVIDIA project used by Ubuntu. The Nouveau project specializes in high quality, open source drivers for NIVDIA cards. 
Along with this, transparency in all areas of the desktop and in applications will be supported.  GNOME 3 will be available in March, before Lucid Lynx, with additional functionality for the desktop.  What all this means is that those fancy aero screens in Vista and Windows 7 with desktop stunning images now will be possible in the Ubuntu desktop. 

 Gwibber will allow for easier social networking by retrieving and combining information from Facebook, Twitter, Flickr, and Digg to name a few social sites.  And there will be  support for Apples  iPhones and iTouch drag and drop in Rythmbox.


----------



## DirectorC (Mar 15, 2010)

I am really excited to play with 10.4 when it hits.

I think the more accepted term is 'on steroids' and not 'on crack' 

For example: Windows ME is on crack, Windows 7 is on steroids.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 15, 2010)

DirectorC said:


> I am really excited to play with 10.4 when it hits.
> 
> I think the more accepted term is 'on steroids' and not 'on crack'
> 
> For example: Windows ME is on crack, Windows 7 is on steroids.



Well right now it seems like it is on crack because it is still Alpha. I managed to get Teamspeak 3 running on it with little trouble as they had a client for it. What took some work was creating a launcher for it. I had to use a script to launch it. So, I'm gonna use that for when I'm blasting on BC2. My Linux box will be my chatbox  while I blast on my Win7 box.

I also noticed that when I started Transmission Bitorrent Client, it popped up with a warning message about what transmission is and asks if you are sure you want to use it. Pretty cool I think.


----------

